# My new paphs



## Marc (Dec 5, 2012)

As you might have seen allready I visisted Orchideen Lucke in Germany last weekend.

I ended up buying 4 plants, 3 Paphs and 1 Laelia.

Das sind meine neue Pflanzen

Laelia lucasiana







The Paphs
Left: stonei
Ceter: rothschildianum "teipel" ( does anyone know anything about this clone?)
Right: rothschildianum






Will take me quite some years to get these to blooming size.


----------



## wjs2nd (Dec 5, 2012)

They all look very nice. Sorry, but I don't know anything about that roth clone. Any pictures from your visit?


----------



## Marc (Dec 5, 2012)

wjs2nd said:


> They all look very nice. Sorry, but I don't know anything about that roth clone. Any pictures from your visit?



Here you go:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27812


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice acquisitions. Do you have the light/heat to grow the lucasiana? Good luck.


----------



## Marc (Dec 5, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Nice acquisitions. Do you have the light/heat to grow the lucasiana? Good luck.



That's still a big question, the people that I've spoken to that live in the same climate as me just give them a dry, bright and cold winter rest. And during the summer they just bake them in full sun.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 5, 2012)

If you check Jay Pfahr's IOSPE site there are some photos of rupicolous Laelia habitats. Almost Lunar!!


----------



## Dido (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice aquisition


----------



## eggshells (Dec 6, 2012)

Great acquisitions Marc. I hope the Laelia grows for you. I have a laelia lucasiana and milleri growing under 2 foot T5HO lights. Hope that will be enough for them.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice purchases!!!! Happy growing!


----------



## Tom499 (Dec 7, 2012)

Nice Roths!


----------

